# Planescape Solo Campaign with Mythic Game Master Emulator



## Fairytale (Jul 12, 2011)

[FONT=&quot]I received some old TSR Planescape books from a friend and after playing Planescape:Torment I was hungering for more action in the multiverse. The problem was it was all in 2nd edition AD&D (I'm a 3.5 player) and regardless of this I didn't have time to prepare a campaign anyway and didn't know anyone else who was interested.
   So was it time to give up on my dreams of a Planescape campaign? Nope! Not with the Mythic Game Master Emulator by Tom Pigeon at my disposal. I'd purchased the pdf months ago and attempted to run a game with my brother but we didn't get too far with it so it kind of got left on the bottom of the pile. The concept is radically different from any other system I've encountered.
   Basically the idea is that with this system based on logic, interpretation and improvisation the player/s can do away with the GM and construct a game without any preparation. Mythic GME acts as an artificial intelligence, answering any and all questions you have about the game world, while leaving you free to choose any RP system with which to implement it. Sounds wacky I know, and I have to admit I don't think the system would be to everyone’s taste but it’s certainly very clever. And I'm definitely getting used to it.

   So...I have the 2E rules but am not familiar with them. I have the Planescape campaign setting books and I've familiarised myself with the player's guide but haven't read the DM's guide so as not to spoil too much for myself. When the situation arises and I need information regarding a certain topic, plane or character I'll turn to the relevant section. 
   I've got the Mythic GME rules and a cool little program called Mythic Apprentice which is a good aid for using the system, and there are plenty of random generators online that I can use for naming or describing NPCs, towns, inns etc. So I'm ready to roll up a character!
   But first, the Planescape guide tells me to ask my DM what kind of campaign he/she is going to run. Is my character familiar with the concept of the planes, perhaps a denizen of a particular realm, or is he a visitor from another world (a prime)? Since there is no DM I ask Mythic. It seems I am a visitor to the planes and I come from another campaign setting originally. 
   I am very familiar with the Forgotten Realms campaign world so I decide to that my character hails from Faerun. I know it’s clichéd but I love the drow so I roll up a renegade dark elf fighter/mage. Once I'm done I wince at my starting hp of 2 and AC of 20 (in 2E, for anyone not aware, 20 is bad, 0 is good). I also notice that the more time I spend away from the underdark the less drow abilities are available to me. Well...at least it'll be an interesting character to play.
   And so Luaryn Auvryani is born! I knock up a quick description and back story:[/FONT]



> *Origin*
> Hailing from the infamous Underdark of Faerun, Luaryn despised his family and his entire race. He grew up in the vast city of Zorrbinarki. He attempted to flee but was captured, brutally tortured and locked away for twenty-five years. His chance to escape came when his mother visited him to hold a dark ritual with all of the family males needed to complete it. As the door opened and his handcuffs were taken off he used them to strangle his mother and demanded to be set free or else he would crush her throat. His brother opened the door and Luaryn fled. He stole a sword from one of the guards and fought his way from the tower and out into the dangerous wilds of the Underdark. Here he fled Svirfneblin, Duegar and even a mind flayer.
> Eventually he reached the surface and was taken in by an elderly mage called Esorl Whitewand. Esorl apprenticed the fearful drow and taught him the ways of magic. After many years the old wizard died and Luaryn was forced to make his own way in the world. He travelled Faerun, seeking his destiny but always hampered by his obsidian skin and white eyes he took to wearing a black hooded cloak which he pulled low to conceal is face.
> *Appearance*
> [FONT="]Luaryn is small and lithe like others of his kind. He has a gaunt, feminine face and melancholic white eyes. He is dressed all in black, decorated with mystical white patterns and carries a sword, a longbow and a large black and white, leather bound spell book. Beneath his cloak hang many bags of strange arcane powders and other spell components. When his hood is pulled back his beautiful, flowing white hair his visible, and falls down to his waist. He often ties parts of it up for practicality.[/FONT]



[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]

  [FONT=&quot]   Using the setup rules from Mythic I soon begin my adventures. But the question remains: how do I end up travelling the planes? Well here's a transcript of the adventure so far. Mythic splits an adventure up into scenes so here is the first scene. I write as each event transpires. Its not the most eloquent or graceful of scripts because I didn't want to get bogged down thinking up elaborate descriptions or elegant wordsmithery because I wanted the adventure to run smoothly so as to maximise my enjoyment of the game. But I had to write things down so I don't forget what's happened![/FONT]



> *Scene One*
> 
> Travelling through the farmlands of Sembia on the outskirts of the city of Selgaunt, at night of course, after being chased by a mob of angry merchants who want to see my kind ‘back underground where I belong’ I am saved by a kindly man called Thiambus who hides me inside his farmhouse.
> ‘I cannot thank you enough sir’ I bow gratefully to the man who is suffering from a broken leg. I help him down into his chair and he thanks me in return. ‘If there is anything I can do to repay you please tell me. Unfortunately my coin purse is rather light at present so I can offer you no gold. It is…difficult to find work with this wretched appearance…’ I close my eyes and clench my fists in frustration and self loathing. ‘But anything else I would be happy to help you with. I have a fair sword arm and studied under the tutelage of a fine mage for a number of years.’
> ...





And so ends the first scene. I can imagine it might be somewhat confusing to those of you who aren't familiar with Mythic so if you have any questions regarding the means to which I generated the above events, conversations and characters then please ask away.


----------



## Fairytale (Jul 12, 2011)

> *Scene Two*
> 
> When I open my eyes I want nothing more than to shut them again. For I am met with the most disorienting, unreal sight I have ever seen. It looks as if I am on a ship sailing through the stars, buffeted on all sights by a tumultuous astral storm. There are many more portals, prisms of colour leading to unknown places.
> I am on another world. Or maybe a world-between-worlds…
> ...




Bloody hell! I can't wait to kick some ass, I hope this man's a good guy!


----------



## redcat (Jul 14, 2011)

I'm interested in hearing more of your story! Thanks for sharing it here. I do have one question for you, as I am interested in testing the Mythic GM emulator myself, but haven't yet. Would you be able to put your "rolls"after your posts (not everything, and not in detail--I'm just curious how your chart words and rolls translated into a story...)?


----------



## Fairytale (Sep 24, 2011)

[FONT=&quot]At the end of the previous scene I’d established that this man was an illusionist of some kind, or at least in possession of a very powerful item which enabled him to create extraordinary illusions, presumably the orb in his hands. My character doesn’t know this which I don’t like because it lessens the surprise. But I suppose when playing solo this will inevitably happen. I just have to minimize the chances of this in the best way I can.[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]   So to begin a scene the Mythic rules dictate that I come up with a likely proposition for its opening. Then I make a roll to see if that proposition is indeed what comes to pass. So I propose that we reappear in another plane entirely, assuming that all of the githzerai and probably even the warship are all part of the same illusion. If this is the case then there is no reason why we should be heading to the home of the githzerai.  [/FONT]

*[FONT=&quot]Scene Three[/FONT]* 
*[FONT=&quot]CF: [/FONT]*   [FONT=&quot]7[/FONT]
*[FONT=&quot]Scene Proposition: [/FONT]*   [FONT=&quot]We appear in another plane with the illusionist[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]Roll 1d10 to see if seen is altered or interrupted (10) – Unaltered[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]Now, in an extension to the Mythic rules it gives you the chance to ask ‘complex questions’ as opposed to simple yes/no questions. This works in a similar way to the generation of random events. I roll up two random words; an action and a subject. These are then combined and I am supposed to generate the most logical answer from this combination of words. [/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]Q: Which plane have we travelled to?[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]A: Inform Pleasures[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]Hmm...sounds saucy. I’ll take a look in the planescape campaign guide to see if I can find something within the context. The first thing that comes to mind is The Society of Sensation. I remembered it from the PC game Planescape: Torment. I had a quick flick through the book and it seems the most appropriate conclusion to come to. The Mythic rules suggest that you should run with the first logical idea you have to keep things moving.[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]   Now, a quick scan through the description tells me that the Sensates are most commonly active on the plane of Arborea but they also have headquarters in Sigil. I have no idea which one it’ll be so I say it’s a 50/50 between the two so I roll a d6 (1, 2, 3 = Arborea or 4, 5, 6 = The Civic Festhall on Sigil) and I get a 4.[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]   I think I’ll just confirm that it is indeed the Festhall that I have arrived at given all the other, if less logical, places I could have wound up. To ask a yes/no question I have to determine to likelihood of the answer being a yes. The rules use a simple system of descriptive words to classify these probabilities. I think it is ‘likely’ that I will arrive here. [/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]Q: Do I arrive at the Civic Festhall in Sigil?[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]A: Yes[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]I quickly glance at the description of the Festhall and onwards I go, asking more of these yes/no questions to set the scene, such as: Is it the daytime? Am I at the entrance to the hall?[/FONT]




> [FONT="][SIZE=3]I feel that odd, weightless sensation akin to breaking the surface of water again and shut my eyes as I am assaulted by an intense, bright light. When I open them again I am at least thankful for the lack of light in the small room that I find myself in. It seems I am in the odd looking man’s quarters as there is a bed and a few meagre possessions. I stand here with Nelayss and the very same odd gentleman. [/SIZE][/FONT][SIZE=3]
> [/SIZE][FONT="]   ‘Where are we?’ Nelayss asks him.[/FONT]
> [FONT="][SIZE=3]   ‘I must be brief as time is of the essence’ he replies, shoving some clothes in a leather backpack. ‘You are in my room in the Civic Festhall in Sigil. My name is Grarold and I have brought you here to help me close the disruptive portals. All of our worlds are in danger-’[/SIZE][/FONT][SIZE=3]
> [/SIZE][FONT="]   ‘Not mine’ Nelayss buts in. ‘I don’t have a world. I go where I wanna go.’[/FONT]
> ...




[FONT=&quot]
Illusionist: Attacks warrior with spell.[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]Deva: Enters and teleports us to a prison.[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]Nelayss: Fires crossbow at warrior.[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]Luaryn: Fires magic missile at warrior if not already dead.[/FONT]


[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]I've struggled to find time to do this. Hopefully  can pick this up again soon.
[/FONT]


----------



## RedTonic (Sep 25, 2011)

Hey, this is pretty cool. I've never heard of the Mythic GME. So, it's a PDF you refer to to see what to do next?

(Also, small storyhours represent! ;D)


----------

